# what is your tortoises name and what kind?



## bobbymoore (Sep 27, 2011)

i want to know everyones tortoises names and what kind they are and pics would be great


----------



## cherylim (Sep 27, 2011)

Emrys the Hermann's Tortoise


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 27, 2011)

* This is Squirt the Sulcata tort! Can we see your tort too??  *


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 27, 2011)

0.0.3 Sulcatas! Michaelangela, Raphaela, & Leonardo!


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 27, 2011)

i have a sulcata he does not have a name this is a pic of him browsing TFO


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha! Nice!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 27, 2011)

He looks like a Frankie to me!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 27, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> i have a sulcata he does not have a name this is a pic of him browsing TFO



"Lenovo" is a nice name for a tortoise, I think - and it's in the picture with him already! Len, for short.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 27, 2011)

cherylim said:


> bobbymoore said:
> 
> 
> > i have a sulcata he does not have a name this is a pic of him browsing TFO
> ...



Hahahahaha I didnt even see that - GOOD EYE! I like that WAYYY BETTER!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 27, 2011)

RedFooted Tortoise....
His Name is Tiago!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 27, 2011)

This is Indie my Ibera Greek:





&This is Willow my Golden Greek:


----------



## Calamala (Sep 27, 2011)

Mr. Hancock a baby leopard...





And I like LEN! What a cutie


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 27, 2011)

3 Sulcatas... Vegas, Tejas & Honey














3 Box turtle hatchlings... Zilla, Dot 3 (haven't decided on a name yet) & Millie


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 27, 2011)

Squirtle, or Squirt, the leopard tortoise. (Geochelone Pardalis Babcocki)


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is Kenny Powers or KP for short and he's a sulcata


----------



## stena29 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hollywood female Sulcata 





Bella red eared slider



And tink...red eared slider


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my sulcata tort named Bowser!






She is named after.....


----------



## coreyc (Sep 27, 2011)

Heres Katie Gpp 




Chuck GPP





Asher GPB





One on left is a Hybrid One on right is a GPB no names yet


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 27, 2011)

1 Sully named Bowser and soon to be 2nd sully most likely named Peach 

Pic of Bowser in my signature and will post pics of 2nd sully as soon as I can


----------



## jaizei (Sep 27, 2011)

No pics but...

2 sulcata -Herbert and Nameless
2 unamed leopards


----------



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2011)

Sulcata: little tank
California desert tortoise: tank
Red foot: maynard
3 russians: boris natasha and stohli
to many RES to name
And to many 3 toeds to name.


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 27, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Heres Katie Gpp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Leopard Tortoises are so cute and awesome!!! Anyways my Tortoises are called Hermann, Mikey and Olive!! Hermann for Hermanni Testudo the species, Mikey for Michelangelo from the cartoon the Turtle Ninjas who was my fav Turtle, and Olive just seemed to come to me one day while eatin Olives and I was like, That's a great name for a little female Hermanni Tortoise!!

Here's a link to a video of them! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3bYNXLDJpg


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 27, 2011)

frankie and crush! they are both russians.


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 27, 2011)

i have 4 russians they are biggest to littlest missy, ursula, jasper, captin jaeger (cj)


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are three of mine,the first is Walker, the Sulcata. The second is Sally Four Legs, the Yellow Footed. The third is Jesse Lowe, the Impressed Tortoise


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 27, 2011)

all of you have amazing looking torts


----------



## KoopaNGoomba (Sep 27, 2011)

Hehe, my guys want to meet Bowser!!

I have two Sulcatas (though they were both rescues and I hope to relocate them to a warmer climate eventually) named Koopa and Goomba!


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 27, 2011)

2 hatchling cherryhead redfoots (from Allegra, who is awesome!)

Coagi's on the left, Rafiki's on the right.

View attachment 11809

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and have rescued two little tortoises I believe they are desert but not 100% sure. Alfred has more rounder shell than Spencer does and Spencer is darker than Alfred. Could someone help me identify these two little ones please. I am trying to upload their photos but having issues. Thanks CJK


----------



## Faery (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my red foot... his name is Albert (Albie).


----------



## bobbymoore (Sep 27, 2011)

i decided to name him butters thanks everyone


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 27, 2011)

KoopaNGoomba said:


> Hehe, my guys want to meet Bowser!!
> 
> I have two Sulcatas (though they were both rescues and I hope to relocate them to a warmer climate eventually) named Koopa and Goomba!




LOL guess us Bowser parents arent the only gamer nerds  koopa and goomba are very cute names


----------



## cherylim (Sep 27, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> i decided to name him butters thanks everyone



Great name choice - I love it!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 28, 2011)

Always happy to show off my "darlings" 






Left to Right: *Ptolemy, Jennifer, Apollonia (top) *and *Ophelia*


----------



## charlie23 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is Charlie and he is a sulcata


----------



## pi01 (Sep 28, 2011)

Elvis the Leopard. 

One of my favorite books as a kid was Yertle the Turtle (Dr Seuss) who was "King" of everything he could see...


----------



## Neal (Sep 28, 2011)

The only two of mine that I really have names for are Ida and Harold:






The names are kind of a family joke, Ida is my grandmothers name and Harold...well...isn't my grandfathers name


----------



## laramie (Sep 28, 2011)

I hava a hatchling sulcata named Wilbur.


----------



## motero (Sep 28, 2011)

Edward, Kobe, Tonka, Dora, Dane, Peanut, Chad, Bowser, and Monty (in order of size).

All Sulcatas, I named Chad and Peanut, the rest came with their names from previous owners. 
Wait, except Dora she was known as Amadeus.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 28, 2011)

KoopaNGoomba said:


> Hehe, my guys want to meet Bowser!!
> 
> I have two Sulcatas (though they were both rescues and I hope to relocate them to a warmer climate eventually) named Koopa and Goomba!



I love the names! 



sulcatababies1402 said:


> KoopaNGoomba said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, my guys want to meet Bowser!!
> ...



Agreed


----------



## AshleyJones (Sep 28, 2011)

Oso, Tonka and Crush all Leos and all named by my 22 month old son Karson. Pics below.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 28, 2011)

Princess Leia-Leopard, Chewy-Leopard, Sid-Sulcata


----------



## CJK2006 (Sep 28, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> i want to know everyones tortoises names and what kind they are and pics would be great



Hi I'm new and could you please help me nit sure what these two little rascals are


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2011)

CJK2006 said:


> bobbymoore said:
> 
> 
> > i want to know everyones tortoises names and what kind they are and pics would be great
> ...



Can you post some pictures of them? I would suggest starting a brand new thread asking for ID help.


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 29, 2011)

laramie said:


> I hava a hatchling sulcata named Wilbur.



Wilbur is such a great name!!


----------



## sericinda (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 2 greeks: Ophelia and Atlas, 4 Russians: Igor, Olga, Nina and Anya and a red foot named Mango.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 9, 2011)

sericinda said:


> I have 2 greeks: Ophelia and Atlas, 4 Russians: Igor, Olga, Nina and Anya and a red foot named Mango.



Good name choices!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a hatchling Hermann's named Ava 
There is a pic of her as my avatar.


----------



## herpgirl24 (Oct 9, 2011)

Love all the pictures!

This is Tippy, named due to him always being upside down as a baby





This is Taz the box turtle, named cause he destroys his tank daily





This is Lola, the hingeback, although I am pretty sure he is a she





This is Steve and "new girl" during their first introduction, yes he is asleep 





And the RES Bowser, Koopa, and Big Mama


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 9, 2011)

I have two cherryhead redfoots, Coagi (on left) & Rafiki (right):


----------



## dds7155 (Oct 9, 2011)

This is Stumpy a leopard tortoise


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 9, 2011)

We have a sulcata. His name is OP or Optimus Prime, but more often than not is called "Tortie". He is just over a year old.


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 9, 2011)

This is Crush my Russian!





This is Goliath my male Sulcata!





and here is Wanda, my female Sulcata!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 9, 2011)

Calamala said:


> Mr. Hancock a baby leopard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How Beautiful..Wow

This is Phoenix and is a Sulcata Tortoise


----------



## beccayauyau (Oct 9, 2011)

My russian called Toto


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 9, 2011)

I posted earlier but guess I messed it up haha..Anyway here is Phoenix ..And Phoenix is A Sulcata Tortoise.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 9, 2011)

Lou formerly known as Daisy Lou is a CDT  

Then a few baby CDT's: Tucker, Penny, Squirt, Marley, Low Rider. 

Crazy male ornate boxie named Rusty!

That's my crew!!!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 9, 2011)

i think i need to add to my crew too im looking at getting 3 more sullys only if the price is right got my fingers crossed he wanted 1100$ so i offred 800$


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 9, 2011)

Lester, a wonderful Russian tortoise






View attachment 12216


----------



## Teagle (Oct 9, 2011)

This is Teagle are red foot


----------



## jwhite (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine are:
Larry, Mr.B, Shrek- male Russians
Maggie,Pearl,Fiona,Caroline- Female Russians
One unnamed hatchling
Sydney- Male redfoot
Jasmine-Female redfoot


----------



## Tccarolina (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife and daughter name all mine. There's only one rule. It has to be based on a physical feature so I can remember it. Or some name that I can otherwise remember. 

Golden Greeks
Males:
Atlas (ridiculously poor fitting greek god name that's easy to remember)
Hercules (ditto)
Females :
Patty (patternless)
Hatty (sun through a straw hat pattern)
Dotty (dots)
Scooter (extra scutes )
Grecia (greasy looking spots)
Spot (also has spots)
Rosie (has dark rings on edges of dorsal scutes, so ring-around-the-"Rosie")
Sandy (nice patternless sand colored shell)
Peach (peachy orange color)
Hera (first female, from when names were easy to keep track of)


----------



## bigred (Oct 11, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> i want to know everyones tortoises names and what kind they are and pics would be great





We have 4 redfoots: Henry the horny tortoise, Bigred, Roger, princess. We also have 2 radiated: Ricki and Rad. Henry the Hornet tortoise earned his name. We have had 18 eggs and 10 hatch so far


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 11, 2011)

PICS? BIG RED?


----------

